# Should I buy this GTO?



## BlackCoupe (Sep 9, 2010)

I was thinking about buying this GTO. I was hoping to get some facts on what to look for. Thanks guys. 
2004 GTO


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

She looks clean. Not much info though.

I might try to get him down a grand or so.....


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Based on the Ad and the chrome lower grille, I bet that's a young guy that beat the crap out of that GTO. He's all proud he semi knows how to drive a manual now lol.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mike_V said:


> Based on the Ad and the chrome lower grille, I bet that's a young guy that beat the crap out of that GTO. He's all proud he semi knows how to drive a manual now lol.


I'm not sure how you get all of that from the one line he posted, especially your second sentence. What does it say that would indicate his manual trans 'skills'? In my opinion, a 'muscle car' should have a manual trans. Someone knew enough about driving a manual to get the car to 65K miles


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's the KBB value on the car.

Excellent $13,165 
Good $12,365 
Fair $11,090 

So, his asking price is 1400 over excellent condition, but this is for my zip code. You can look at the car and see how it is, then use these prices to negotiate.


----------



## BlackCoupe (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey thanks for the info guys. I did think he was asking a little to much. Im going to look at it in the next couple of hours. Any major maintenance due around 65k? How would you rate you GTO's reliability?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

For whatever reason, KBB thinks the same car is worth a little more on the west coast but his asking price is still $885 over the excellent cond. price:

Excellent $13,615 
Good $12,815 
Fair $11,515 

I'm only at roughly 1/3 of that mileage with my 05 so I can't speak about 65k but I've had no problems with mine so far.


----------



## BlackCoupe (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The ad doesn't really give any info about the car. Def gotta check it out in person.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

Im at 38k miles. No problems to this point


----------



## BlackCoupe (Sep 9, 2010)

I test drove the car yesterday and drove well for the most part. Car didnt like 6th to much. Quite a bit of oil residue around the heads. Fluids were black. Some pieces in the interior were rattly. Wasnt negotiable on the price. Oh and it was his sons car. I think Im going to pass.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

HP11 said:


> I'm not sure how you get all of that from the one line he posted, especially your second sentence. What does it say that would indicate his manual trans 'skills'? In my opinion, a 'muscle car' should have a manual trans. Someone knew enough about driving a manual to get the car to 65K miles


lol - just saw your reply. Who would add that ebay chrome crap? I doubt an older guy. Also, people that recently learned to drive a manual think it's a HUGE DEAL, while those that have done it from day one would never think of bringing it up. 

Just because it has 65K doesn't mean he put it all on there or it's still running great. He could have been like :willy: at every start.


----------

